# Angeln im ZDF Magazin Aspekte



## tibulski (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

am Freitag hat das ZDF in der Sendung Aspekte über das Thema Angeln berichtet. Ab Minute 42:30 …


https://www.zdf.de/kultur/aspekte/wozu-kirche-religion-100.html

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

ich wusste bisher tatsächlich nicht, dass es kaum eine Freizeitbeschäftigung gibt, die so viele Menschen gemeinsam haben, wie das Angeln.

Das habe ich bisher anders wahrgenommen. 

Ich war unter meinen Klassenkameraden in der Schule und bin auch heute noch im Kollegenkreis meiner Arbeitsstelle zwar der einzige Angler weit und breit, aber ich arbeite natürlich auch nicht beim DAFV.


----------



## 63°Nord (7. Juni 2022)

Nach Fußball sind Angler die zweitgrößte Interessengemeinschaft. Das sie nicht im Zentrum der Öffentlichkeit stehen, liegt daran dass sie nicht in Stadien angeln und die Sportschau nicht über Angler berichtet.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


63°Nord schrieb:


> Nach Fußball sind Angler die zweitgrößte Interessengemeinschaft


Ist das tatsächlich so?

Meines Wissens haben bereits  NABU + BUND + WWF mehr Mitglieder / Fördermitglieder als es Fischereischeininhaber in ganz DE gibt, die kleinen Naturschutzorganisationen sind da noch gar nicht mitgezählt.

Im deutschen Alpenverein oder im deutschen Tennisbund etc.  sind m.W. auch mehr Menschen organisiert als in Angelvereinen/Verbänden.

Vom ADAC brauchen wir wohl erst gar nicht reden.

Aber wenn Du da andere Informationen hast, nur her damit.

Kann durchaus sein, dass ich da falsch liege.


----------



## Minimax (7. Juni 2022)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Freitag hat das ZDF in der Sendung Aspekte über das Thema Angeln berichtet. Ab Minute 42:30 …
> 
> ...


Bemerkenswert, das die Aspekte-Redaktion in einer Reportage zu Religion bzw. Spiritualität auch das Angeln als eine Methode innerer Einkehr und Annäherung an das grosse Ganze vorstellt.
Zumal ja die Leute in unseren Kulturredaktionen ja meist schon Schaum vor dem Mund kriegen, sobald von irgendeiner männlich dominierten Tätigkeit, darunter auch Angeln die Rede ist.

Ich finde, Olaf findet die richtigen Worte, zusammen mit schönen Bildern der Reportage. Das Schwimmenlassen der Forelle ist sehr geschickt in den Beitrag zur 'spirituellen' Seite unseres Hobbies eingeflochten. Zwar sehr kurz, aber eine gute Darstellung, gut gemacht 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde, Olaf findet die richtigen Worte, zusammen mit schönen Bildern der Reportage.


Das dürfte ja Balsam auf seine geschundene Seele sein.

Wird er sich sicher freuen.


----------



## tibulski (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,



Minimax schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert, das die Aspekte-Redaktion in einer Reportage zu Religion bzw. Spiritualität auch das Angeln als eine Methode innerer Einkehr und Annäherung an das grosse Ganze vorstellt.
> Zumal ja die Leute in unseren Kulturredaktionen ja meist schon Schaum vor dem Mund kriegen, sobald von irgendeiner männlich dominierten Tätigkeit, darunter auch Angeln die Rede ist.
> 
> Ich finde, Olaf findet die richtigen Worte, zusammen mit schönen Bildern der Reportage. Das Schwimmenlassen der Forelle ist sehr geschickt in den Beitrag zur 'spirituellen' Seite unseres Hobbies eingeflochten. Zwar sehr kurz, aber eine gute Darstellung, gut gemacht
> ...



danke für die Blumen. Ich fand es auch bemerkenswert, dass unser Thema in einem Kulturmagazin stattfinden soll. Die hatten eigentlich erst Prof. Robert Arlinghaus angefragt, aber er lehnt es aus guten Gründen mittlerweile ab, in seiner speziellen Position vor der Kamera zu angeln und ich kann ihn da auch sehr gut verstehen. Wir haben einen engen Draht und er hat die Redaktion, wie auch beim letzten Beitrag über das "Schmerzempfinden von Fischen" im SWR an uns verwiesen. 

Wir sind ein Lobbyverband und wenn wir das nicht machen, dann findet das Thema in der Öffentlichkeit nicht statt. Das ist jedes mal eine Gratwanderung, wir haben ja nach dem Dreh kein Mitspracherecht, was von den Aufnahmen und O-Tönen letzendlich verwendet wird. Da geht es auch um Vertrauen zu den Redaktionen.

Ich habe denen vorher gesagt, dass es nicht sicher ist, ob da ein Fisch vor die Kamera kommt und wenn, werde ich einen maßigen Fisch auch entnehmen.
Da gerade Maifliegenzeit war, habe ich während der Dreharbeiten fünf Forellen gefangen. Da sie alle untermaßig waren und ich keine Wiederhaken verwende, hat sich das ganz gut ergeben. Ich hätte es auch nicht schlimm gefunden einen maßigen Fisch vor laufender Kamera zu entnehmen, aber es ist immer eine Frage wie das dann dargestellt und kommentiert wird.

Die waren sehr nett und fanden das Thema angeln auch unglaublich spannend, ich finde auch sie haben das fair und ansprechend vermittelt. Die Redaktuerin meinte, dass sie vielleicht noch mal einen eigenen Beitrag zu dem ganzen Thema machen will. Ob da noch was kommt weiss ich natürlich nicht ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

anbei mal eine Liste der Verbände und ihrer Mitgliederzahlen aus unserer Fischwaid 2/2020 "Verbände im Wandel der Zeit". Wir haben durch Cororna übrigens mittlerweile ca. 520.000 Mitglieder ...







aber es sind ja längst nicht alle Angler organisiert und viele angeln vielleicht nur einmal im Jahr im Urlaub, daher kommt die Zahl 6,64 Millionen im Jahr 2021 laut Allensbach Statista zustande (ich habe in dem Beitrag 6,57 Millionen gesagt):





Basis ist die deutschsprachige Bevölkerung ab 14 Jahre in Privathaushalten am Ort der Hauptwohnung in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.

Der ADAC ist ja keine Passion oder Freizeitbeschäftigung, da sind wohl die meisten Mitglied wegen der Pannenhilfe. Die Umweltverbände zusammen haben vielleicht mehr Mitglieder insgesamt, trotzdem sind die Anglerverbände in vielen Bundeländern nach wie vor die größten anerkannten Naturschutzverbände (z.B. Mecklenburg-Vorpommern). Wenn sich die Anglerverbände bundesweit alle gemeinsam organisieren könnten, würden wir wohl alles bis auf den Deutschen Fussbalbund in den Schatten stellen ... Aber das mag vielleicht ein Traum bleiben. Eigentlich schade ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


63°Nord schrieb:


> Nach Fußball sind Angler die zweitgrößte Interessengemeinschaft.





tibulski schrieb:


> Der ADAC ist ja keine Passion oder Freizeitbeschäftigung, da sind wohl die meisten Mitglied wegen der Pannenhilfe.


Gut, also der ADAC ist nach Deiner Definition keine Interessengemeinschaft, weil die meisten wegen der Pannenhilfe Mitglied werden.

Glaubst Du denn wirklich, dass die meisten Angler Mitglied in einem Angelverein/Verband werden, weil sie sich davon eine starke Interessenvertretung erhoffen?

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass da andere Motive wichtiger sind.



tibulski schrieb:


> daher kommt die Zahl 6,64 Millionen im Jahr 2021 laut Allensbach Statista zustande (ich habe in dem Beitrag 6,57 Millionen gesagt):


Und deshalb glaubst Du, dass es kaum eine Freizeitbeschäftigung gibt, die so viele Menschen gemeinsam haben, wie das Angeln?

Wie hoch wären wohl die Zahlen, wenn die gleichen Fragen mit

Fussball spielen, Wandern, Joggen , Gymnastik, Radfahren, Tennis, Tischtennis, Skifahren, Surfen, Gartenarbeit usw.  gestellt würden?

Glaubst Du wirklich, dass da jeweils weniger als  hochgerechnet 6,64 Mio mit ja antworten würden?



tibulski schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Anglerverbände bundesweit alle gemeinsam organisieren könnten, würden wir wohl alles bis auf den Deutschen Fussbalbund in den Schatten stellen .


Leben wir beide im gleichen Land?

Meines Wissens gibt es in DE  ca. 1,6 Mio Fischereischeininhaber, davon aber bestenfalls nur ca. 1,2  Mio in Vereinen/Verbänden organisiert (laut DAFV evtl. auch nur 756.765, also weniger als der NABU alleine, der aktuell 875.000 angibt)  Da haben NABU + WWF zusammen auf jeden Fall schon mehr Mitglieder.

Hast Du schonmal die Mitgliederzahlen diverser Sportverbände angeschaut?

Da käme der DAFV nichtmal in die Top 12.

Und selbst alle organisierten Angler zusammen kämen im besten Fall nicht an die Mitgliederzahlen vom Deutschen Alpenverein, Deutschen Schützenbund, Deutschen Tennisbund, Deutschen Turnerbund und natürlich DFB heran.

Selbst in einem Land wie NL, wo Angeln ja angeblich Volkssport ist, haben m.W. nur ca. 3% der Bevölkerung einen VISpas.

Wie Du darauf kommst, dass Angeln eine der am meisten ausgeübten Freizeitbeschäftigungen sein soll, ist mir schleierhaft.

Wenn man im I-Net nach den beliebtesten Freizeitbeschäftigungen der Deutschen sucht, kommt Angeln i.d.R. gar nicht vor.

Auf Basis welcher Zahlen triffst Du also Deine Aussagen?


----------



## tibulski (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo Fishhawk,

du scheinst ja alles daran zu setzen das Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit möglichst schlecht dastehen zu lassen. Sorry, dass ist das nicht tue. Ist halt mein Job dafür in der Öffentlichkeit einzustehen. Wenn wir die Punkte in einem bedeutenden Kulturmagazin bei den öffentlich rechtlichen machen können, dann finde ich sollten wir das auch tun.

Es geht hier nicht um den DAFV. Natürlich gibt es interessenverbände die mehr Mitglieder haben, aber ob man Autofahren, Turnen, Wandern, Joggen , Gymnastik, Radfahren, Tennis, Tischtennis, Skifahren, Surfen, Gartenarbeit mit Angeln vergleichen kann, halte ich für schwierig.

Auch die Mitglieder der unterschiedlichen Naturschutzverbände zusammenzurechnen ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. Dann könnte man die Jäger, Waldbesitzer und Imker zu den direkten Naturnutzen zu den Anglern dazuzählen. Dazu ist es Fakt, dass in einigen Bundesländern die Landesanglerverbände nach wie vor die grössten anerkannten Naturschutzverbände sind. Da werden die anderen Naturschutzverbände ja auch nicht zusammen gerechnet.

Angeln war die einzige (aus meiner Sicht echte) Interessengruppe, welche im letzten Koalitionsvertrag mit Namen genannt wurde.








						Koalitionsvertrag – Anglerinnen und Angler erfahren Wertschätzung - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Erstmalig werden die Anglerinnen und Angler in Deutschland und ihre Arbeit im und am Gewässer positiv hervorgehoben. Die Leistung der organisierten An...




					dafv.de
				




Da hätten sie ja auch im Koalitionsvertrag schreiben können "Wir erkennen an, dass viele Leute in Deutschland Gymnastik machen oder Autofahren".

Wir haben als Fischereirechteinhaber eine gesetzliche Hegeverpflichtung und nehmen eine aktive Rolle bei der Hege und Pflege der Gewässer wahr, als auch in vielen Fragen rund um den Naturschutz der Gewässer. Und wir reden hier über das mögliche Potential der organisierten Angler, was bei vergleichbaen Organistaionen nicht höher liegt. Wenn wir das nicht im Ehrenamt machen würden, müsste das über Steuergelder finanziert werden. Durch die gesetzliche Verpflichtung und die aktive Rolle an unseren Gewässern, ist das halt ein deutlicher Unterschied zu vielen Themen. Ob jemand Tennis spielt, wandert, Gymanastik macht oder Surft ist wohl sein individuelle Entscheidung und wenn er das aufgibt interessiert das wohl auch keinen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> du scheinst ja alles daran zu setzen das Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit möglichst schlecht dastehen zu lassen.


Jemand der anscheinend nicht mal die Zahlen und Daten kennt, die sein eigener Arbeitgeber publiziert, sich scheinbar weigert die Realität zu akzeptieren



tibulski schrieb:


> Und wir reden hier über das mögliche Potential der organisierten Angler, was bei vergleichbaen Organistaionen nicht höher liegt.


(Organisierte Angler laut Angabe des DAFV = 756.765;  NABU-Mitglieder laut deren Website = 870.000)

und statt sein Gegenüber mit Fakten zu überzeugen, mit haltlosen persönlichen Unterstellungen daher kommt, macht aus meiner Sicht aber auch keine gute Figur.



tibulski schrieb:


> aber ob man Autofahren, Turnen, Wandern, Joggen , Gymnastik, Radfahren, Tennis, Tischtennis, Skifahren, Surfen, Gartenarbeit mit Angeln vergleichen kann, halte ich für schwierig.


Dann solltest Du es vielleicht auch nicht tun?  Weder vor der Kamera noch hier im Forum.  Sind ja alles Freizeitbeschäftigungen, die auch mit Passion ausgeübt werden.  Dass man Angeln ausschließlich mit Fußball vergleichen kann, halte ich nicht für schlüssig,

Lenke also nicht vom Thema ab, sondern beantworte einfach die Frage.

Auf Basis welcher Daten triffts Du diese Aussage:



tibulski schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Anglerverbände bundesweit alle gemeinsam organisieren könnten, würden wir wohl alles bis auf den Deutschen Fussbalbund in den Schatten stellen



Ansonsten:



tibulski schrieb:


> und nehmen eine aktive Rolle bei der Hege und Pflege der Gewässer wahr, als auch in vielen Fragen rund um den Naturschutz der Gewässer.


Brauchst Du mir nicht erzählen. Ich weiß sowas, nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil ich da selber aktiv bin.

Wäre sicher auch ein Pluspunkt fürs Image in der Öffentlichkeit gewesen, wurde aber im Aspektebeitrag nicht erwähnt.

Andere Frage:

In dem Videoclip fängst Du eine Regenbogenforelle, sagst: " Ich hab den Haken schonend entfernt und lass ihn  wieder schwimmen". Und das wars.

Wäre es nicht besser gewesen zu erklären, warum Du den Fisch zurückgesetzt hast?

Dass er z.B. untermaßig war, durch die schonende Behandlung keinen Schaden genommen hat und durch den Haken auch keine Schmerzen erlitten hat, wie die Versuche von Frau Sneddon nahelegen.

So völlig unkommentiert läuft man doch Gefahr, dass bei der großen Mehrheit der unbedarften Zuschauer ein falsches Bild über Angler entstehen könnte.

Und im Gegensatz zu Deinen obigen Unterstellungen möchte ich eben nicht, dass Angler in der Öffentlich schlecht dastehen.


----------



## tibulski (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo,



fishhawk schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> 
> In dem Videoclip fängst Du eine Regenbogenforelle, sagst: " Ich hab den Haken schonend entfernt und lass ihn wieder schwimmen". Und das wars.
> 
> ...



In dem Fluss gibt es keine Regenbogenforellen. Das war eine Bachforelle. Da kam mir wohl mein Angelerfolg in die Quere. Ich habe während des Drehs fünf untermaßige Bachforellen gefangen und auch bei einigen die von dir beschriebenen Aspekte beim Zurücksetzten erwähnt. Ich habe nicht bei jedem Fisch den gleichen Text aufgesagt und sie haben aber den Ausschnitt genommen und da habe ich kein Mitspracherecht.

Es wäre mir eine Freude wenn PETA mich anzeigt, aber das hoffe ich ja schon lange und hat bisher leider noch nie funktioniert. Der einzige der mich mal anzeigen wollte, war ein Angler, weil ich in der Bildzeitung öffentlich die Entnahme eines kapitalen Wels in der Innenstadt von Frankfurt verteidigt habe ...

Ich habe auch von keinem einen negativen Kommentar zu dem Fernsehbeitrag ausser von einem Angler bekommen ...

Muss ich bei meinem Job wohl mit leben ... aber alles gut.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> Das war eine Bachforelle


Sorry, hab ich auf dem kleinen Bildschirm leider verwechselt.  In freier Natur passiert mir das nicht.  



tibulski schrieb:


> und da habe ich kein Mitspracherecht.


Deshalb hat vermutlich auch R. Arlinghaus eine Beteiligung abgelehnt.  Muss man ja leider immer mit rechnen, dass man verkürzt oder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen dargestellt wird und noch schlimmeres.

Find ich trotzdem gut, dass Du Dich dieser Herausforderung gestellt hast.



tibulski schrieb:


> Es wäre mir eine Freude wenn PETA mich anzeigt


Mir nicht.  Die Vorwürfe werden ja i.d.R. medienwirksam bundesweit verbreitet, über die Abweisung der Klage liest man meist nicht mal hier im Anglerboard ne Zeile.



tibulski schrieb:


> Ich habe auch von keinem einen negativen Kommentar zu dem Fernsehbeitrag ausser von einem Angler bekommen .


Falls Du mich meinen solltest, bist Du selber schuld.

Bis Du mir folgendes unterstellt hast :


tibulski schrieb:


> du scheinst ja alles daran zu setzen das Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit möglichst schlecht dastehen zu lassen.


hab ich eigentlich nur gefragt, auf welche Zahlen Du Dich beziehst.  Ich kann mir Kritik schon auch verkneifen.



tibulski schrieb:


> Muss ich bei meinem Job wohl mit leben ... aber alles gut.



Gut so.

Auch wenn ich ab und zu mal mit Deinen Ausführungen, Schlussfolgerungen, Datenbasis,  Quellen etc. nicht so ganz konform gehe, bin schon froh, dass Du versuchst, was fürs Image der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit zu tun.

Die These, dass man das Feld nicht kampflos der Gegenseite überlassen sollte, teile ich z.B. voll und ganz.

Wir haben vermutlich eh viel mehr Ansichten gemein, als es auf den ersten Blick so scheint.

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls für Deine zukünftigen Aktionen viel Erfolg, viel positives Feedback  und würde mich  freuen, wenn ich auch selber keinen Anlass für Kritik sähe.

Alles Gute


----------



## tibulski (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo,



fishhawk schrieb:


> Deshalb hat vermutlich auch R. Arlinghaus eine Beteiligung abgelehnt. Muss man ja leider immer mit rechnen, dass man verkürzt oder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen dargestellt wird und noch schlimmeres.
> 
> Find ich trotzdem gut, dass Du Dich dieser Herausforderung gestellt hast.



Man hat da nie Sicherheit, daher hat Robert das auch in seiner speziellen Position abgelehnt. Bei uns intern war das auch umstritten, aber ich gehe gerne mit Filmteams angeln. Wenn wir das nicht mehr zeigen, leisten wir der Stigmatisierung in der Öffentlichkeit Vorschub. Fliegenfischen ist da auch vielleicht eine dankbare Darstellung.

Ich persönlich fühle mich da auch sicher und habe auch eine Vorbesprechung mit dem Filmteam gemacht. Aber wir haben auch mit dem SWR normales Angeln gedreht. Wenn wir das als DAFV ablehnen würden, gehen die mit irdenwem Angeln der vielleicht nicht so genau weiss was man darf und nicht und dann haben wir schnell einen Shitstorm oder eine öffentlichkeitswirksame Klage am Hals. Da würde PETA wohl nur darauf warten.

Es gibt in Deutschland bis auf wenige Bundesländer kein "Entnahmegebot" für maßige Fische ausserhalb der Schonzeit. Die Frage hat sich bei dem letzten Dreh nicht gestellt, aber zur Not würde ich es darauf ankommen lassen.

Ich habe öffentlich nie einen Hehl daraus gemacht, das ich nicht alle Fische, welche ich fange entnehme. Auch nicht wenn sie maßig sind und keine Schonzeit haben. Ich nehme das mit, was ich verwerten kann, aber schlage nicht jeden maßigen Fisch ab. Aber ich gehe auch nie ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht angeln. Die meisten kapitalen Fische nehme ich aus Hegegründen in den Bundesländern, wo es das Gesetz erlaubt nicht mit. Eine wilde 50+ Forelle sollte aus meiner Sicht für Nachkommen sorgen (was sie überdurchschnittlich gut kann) und nicht in meiner Pfanne landen. Ich verstehe auch, wenn andere das anders sehen und einmal einen kapitalen Fisch nach Hause bringen wollen. Erst will man viele Fische fangen, dann möglichst große und dann kommt vielleicht eine andere Phase. Aber ich will auch keinem vorschreiben, wie er selbst zu angeln hat.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (10. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

wenn ich die entsprechenden Zahlen aus den Artikeln von R. Arlinghaus richtig im Gedächtnis habe, hielt die Mehrheit der Befragten Fangen und Zurücksetzen grundsätzlich für nicht akzeptabel.


tibulski schrieb:


> Die meisten kapitalen Fische nehme ich aus Hegegründen in den Bundesländern, wo es das Gesetz erlaubt nicht mit.


Wenn man den Befragten eine schlüssige Erklärung fürs Zurücksetzen anbot, schlug die Stimmung komplett um und  weit über 80% hielten es dann doch  für akzeptabel.

Warum genau die einzige Szene ohne schlüssige Erklärung zur Ausstrahlung ausgewählt wurde,  werden wohl nur die TV-Leute wissen.

Wie man auf Nachfragen und Kritik reagiert, ist natürlich auch ne individuelle Geschichte.

Wenn man im eigenen Umfeld immer nur Lob und Zuspruch erfährt, fällt es vermutlich schwerer angemessen damit umzugehen.

Die Geschichte mit dem DFB etc. finde ich zwar nach wie vor nicht überzeugend, ist aber auch egal.

Da sind andere Dinge wichtiger.


----------



## tibulski (27. Juni 2022)

(*** Beitrag gelöscht ***)


----------



## geomas (29. Juni 2022)

Danke für den Hinweis auf die Sendung, tibulski . Der Angelbeitrag ist richtig gut gemacht, mit den Aussagen geh ich zu hunnertpro mit.
Die Zahlen sind mir persönlich vollkommen egal, auf jeden Fall ist die Angelei für sehr viele Beobachter/Passanten interessant oder sogar faszinierend.

Aus dem UK und schon alt, aber Jack Charlton (ja, der Fußball-Weltmeister von 66) hat als Moderator von etlichen TV-Sendungen übers Angeln das Matchangeln mal als „Coarse fishing... ...probably the most popular sport in Great Britain” bezeichnet. Fand ich interessant aus dem Mund eines Weltklassekickers.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


geomas schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind mir persönlich vollkommen egal,


Da hast Du wohl recht.

Wie sagte kürzlich ein Kabarettist:  " Fakten behindern nur bei der Meinungsbildung"


----------



## geomas (30. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da hast Du wohl recht.
> 
> Wie sagte kürzlich ein Kabarettist:  " Fakten behindern nur bei der Meinungsbildung"



Haha, ne Meinung habe ich schon - mir persönlich ist es nur egal, ob es etwas mehr aktive Angler gibt als aktive Golfspieler oder aktive Pilzsammler. 
Mit Faktenleugnern hab ich nichts am Hut.


----------



## degl (30. Juni 2022)

Und angeln darf ich auch noch.....................so richtiges "Rentnerglück"...........

Wat interessieren da Zahlen und Fakten..........bin Ich "Focus"........nee, eher fokussiert

gruß degl


----------

